# Ausable River Marathon



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

For you people that dont know about this,it is a non stop 126 mile canoe race that runs from Grayling to Oscoda and takes anywhere from 14 to 19 hours.It also starts at 9:00 p.m.so the first half is in the dark.Last year I raced my first marathon and our only goal was to finish within time.We came in 56th place out of 65 boats.18 hrs 20 min.My partner from last year is having some marriage problems and could not commit to the training and practice this year so I am going to do it with my 21 yr old son.
This will be his first marathon,we have over 100 hrs paddling and training and this one will be extra special just to finish with my son.It is a huge accomplishment just to finish this race.So you guys that are at the race or at your cabins on the 28th and 29th of July give me a shout or yell michigan sportsman as we go by.We will be in boat #90 with a big weyerhaeuser sticker on the side,It will also say Brian on the front and Brandon on the back.I am hoping to better my last years time by at least 1 hr.But as long as we get to Oscoda within 19 hours I will be happy.See you on the river Brian


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What weekend is the race? Perhaps me can get you a Michigan-Sportsman.com decal for your canoe if you'd like to sport one.


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Steve,I would be more than happy and proud to put that decal on my boat,if possible I would like to get one for each side so people could see it from both sides,good free advertisement over 50,000 people are at the start and along the river throughout the race.The race is the weekend of July28th and 29th.Let me know and I will p.m. you my address.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

We'll be there. I'll watch for#90.


----------



## hard head (Feb 23, 2003)

Good Luck and hope to see No.90 in Oscoda.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Congratulations on finishing the race. That in itself is something to be proud of. I can't begin to think of the agony my body would be in after 19 hours of that. I'm just up river from the parmalee bridge and the leaders go by at about 12:15 am. It's pretty cool, total darkness and quiet and all of a sudden you hear a hup,(the noise they make to tell each other to switch sides paddleing.) Next we see a small light coming down the river and all hell breaks loose as 10 or 15 boats go by causing all kinds of ruccus. After that it spreads out between boats and then their gone. Watch out,theres a new tree this year stuck right in the middle of the river out in front of my cabin, roots and all.
I plan on being in Grayling at the start and will try to stay awake (and sober)at the cabin till all pass and will listen to the finish on the radio on our way home. Hope you get good weather. Iv'e seen some pretty crappy nights in the past.
Good luck and be careful.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Between McMasters and Parmalee bridge, you will be by our cabins about 1:30am if your around 50-60 place. Good luck. I have a cousin and good friends that have been in the top 5 and grew up with this race. My grandparents have been at every race beginning since the 1st race. I always tell everybody "whats the point of being in a boat that long without a fishing pole?!"


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

My hubby and I are trying to be up there that weekend (and maybe be week before or after). I'll watch for #90 and...If I remember to grab it, I'll pack the turkey call and give ya a gobble on the way by.
Good luck to both of you. You're building a memory of a lifetime doing this with your son.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

good luck #90..i'll be at parmallee when you pass. (about 1:45 am)
we watch the start and follow as far as the whirl pool then go home and follow the progess on -line 
pretty cool just finishing on time without being cut..congrats


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Question---is it reasonable to watch the start in graying and still make it to, say Keystone by the time the leaders come by? How difficult is it going to be to find a watchign spot along the way, especially in the upper river?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We are in the process of getting you two decals to put on your boat, one for each side. PM me your mailing address and we'll get those out to you as we get them made up.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

woo-hoo! Now I'll have someone to root for!!! I love following this race!!


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

First off just want to say THANK YOU for all the replys,it helps alot and keeps you going when people are rooting for you through the night.I am just so pumped up the year for the race I wish it was tomorrow.My son keeps telling me if the ole man can make it I am sure I can. All I say is time will tell.1 thing for sure is that I am 41 years old and I would give anything to be 21 again like him he never dies and he is strong as an ox.Like I said before though I am sure we will probably be somewhere between 40 and 50 place it is too hard to keep up with the big dogs for that long, some of these guy have been doing this for 20 years and longer.I am not going to race them our goal is to get to the end AND WE WILL. Keep the replys coming I love to read them it makes my blood churn.Shupac, as far as the upper river it is usually a madhouse all the way to Mio.If you want to get close go to the first couple of bridges then go home and get a nap,get up in the morning and come to the lower part by the damns in the morning, you can get alot closer to the action alot easier and it is just beautiful in the morning when the sun is coming up.As far as times go to the Ausable River Marathon Site and you can find everything you will want to know about arrival times and a whole variety of other things.If any of you are in Oscoda when we get there make sure you introduce yourselfs I would love to meet you.Well thanks again everyone I really appreciate it and I will let everyone know how we did when its over.See you on the river and in Oscoda WE WILL BE THERE!!!Later Brian#90


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

how about posting some pics of you and your son so we know who we are rooting on!!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Just talked to an organizer and they are at 74 or 75 teams signed up...a record! And that should increase by 1-4 by next week.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Steve said:


> We are in the process of getting you two decals to put on your boat, one for each side. PM me your mailing address and we'll get those out to you as we get them made up.


They're all done!

I finished them up a little while ago. They're all packaged up and ready to ship. If you just PM me your shipping address I'll get them in the mail right away. You should have them in a day or so. They look just like the M-S logo with the green state outline to the left. They're easy to apply and I even included a couple extras in case of any problems when applying them. But you shouldn't have any trouble. 

Good luck in the race!

John


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

I will post some pics. after I get the Mich Sportsman stickers.Paddled today for 26 miles did average.The river is waaaaay down need everyone to do alittle rain dance.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

Sweet! That's the weekend we'll be up in that general area. I saw the story about this race on MOOD and thought I got to see this in person. I can't believe how big it is and I don't know how those guys can paddle so fast for so long. I'm tired after 2 minutes. Good luck moonphase.


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

as a old marathon racer my self, #90 goodluck and stay dry. It sure is a lot ofwork but its nice to set a goal and finish it. will be following a long the river, I know most of the racers from the front to back of the pack, so its nice to have support for the guys in the back. have fun guys.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

The colors in this shot aren't completely accurate but I tried to get them as close as possible to the vinyl that I have in stock. The orange is close as well as the green. But this is a low-res jpeg of the decals that I sent you today moonphase. You'll probably have them by Thursday. If you have any questions just drop me a PM with your phone number and I'll give you a call and sort it out.

John


----------

